# We make columns.



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

I'd have never thought to do it that way! Pretty cool!


----------



## Webster (Mar 6, 2009)

That's a very interesting technique.
Have more pictures?

Thanks for posting,
Rick


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

Continuation


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

Work is finished


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

Webster said:


> That's a very interesting technique.
> Have more pictures?
> 
> Thanks for posting,
> Rick


Yes it has not badly turned out! Have thought up quickly and the handle was not necessary to twist.:yes:


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

Beautiful work and an ingenious method! What kind of wood are you using? It looks like siberian larch?


----------



## Webster (Mar 6, 2009)

That worked out excellent!
Is the router turning the stock on the lathe? as it's cutting.

Rick


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

All this manual work. Grooves in columns are made by manual milling cutter Makita.
The adaptation for manufacturing is similar to ours " the big lathe " adjustment on a groove manual.

The tree is the Ash. The Siberian larch very whimsical material and who does not want to dry for sale to joiner's workshops. The same situation with a tree the Birch.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

See that's why I like this forum, You learn new stuff everyday. 

Very nice and interesting work.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That is a nice set up, do you glue your joints with newspaper where you want to pop the column in half?


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

jiju1943 said:


> That is a nice set up, do you glue your joints with newspaper where you want to pop the column in half?



It is stuck together from boards.
The corner on boards is made on the stationary milling machine tool


There are such mills.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Russian joiner said:


> It is stuck together from boards.
> The corner on boards is made on the stationary milling machine tool
> 
> 
> There are such mills.


Thanks RJ for the illustration, that is neat.


----------



## WoodChuck2162 (Feb 13, 2011)

I imagine that you could drill a series of holes where the handle is and insert an indexing pin. Then use the exact same setup to rout your flutes.


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

WoodChuck2162 said:


> I imagine that you could drill a series of holes where the handle is and insert an indexing pin. Then use the exact same setup to rout your flutes.


Draw figure. About what you speak. Please.


----------



## WoodChuck2162 (Feb 13, 2011)

I will sketch something and post it.


----------

